# Phone Tool para Linux (Celulares en Linux)

## diegoto

Que tal gente, alguien conoce si hay software tipo el mobile phone tool para motorola o algun pc suite de sony ericsson pero que ande baja Linux. Yo tengo un Sony Ericsson W300i.

----------

## achaw

Yo tengo el mismo telefono y lo uso perfectamente en Gentoo para transferir archivos sin necesidad de software adicional.

Chequea este post: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-539093-highlight-sony.html

Saludos

----------

## diegoto

Si eso funciona perfecto, lo conecto y me lo monta como una unidad. Mi inquietud es algun software para mandar msj desde la pc conectando el telefono y recibir msj, hacer llamadas, sincronizar contactos y demas.

----------

## Stolz

Infórmate sobre gnokii y sus derivados.

----------

## achaw

Descubri wammu y estoy probandolo, por ahora ni siquiera detecta el fono...veremeos si hay suerte.

----------

## diegoto

Yo me olvide de postear pero mi sony ericsson w300i lo hice andar con el kmobiletools, y en el kernel tuve que activar el modem GSM en la parte de USB.

Saludos

----------

## Magnum44

Buenas! ¿alguien ha conseguido hacer funcionar el kmobiletools ese a través de bluetooth?

La idea es crear un dev para conectarse via serie a través de bluetooth con ese device, pero a mi por lo menos me da error siempre que intento acceder al /dev/mobile. He seguido las instrucciones de la web del kmobiletools: http://www.kmobiletools.org/en/node/view/7

Bye!

----------

## achaw

 *diegoto wrote:*   

> Yo me olvide de postear pero mi sony ericsson w300i lo hice andar con el kmobiletools, y en el kernel tuve que activar el modem GSM en la parte de USB.
> 
> Saludos

 

Donde esta esa opcion? No la pude encontrar :S

Saludos

----------

## diegoto

Perdon se llama, USB Modem (CDC ACM) Support

Saludos

----------

## achaw

Gracias , voy a probar  :Smile: 

----------

## achaw

Bueno, no lo pude hacer andar. Me crea los nodos /dev/ttyACM0 y /dev/ttyACM1 y ninguna de los dos me las reconoce como validas.

Saludos

----------

## sefirotsama

A mi tampoco me va del todo bien, trato de enchufar el telf de mi hermana (un motorola v30 o algo asi) y me lo detecta como /dev/sdc pero como si no tubiera particiones, por lo que no lo puedo ni montar. Sin duda lo he de investigar a ver si consigo sacar algo...

----------

## diegoto

Hice todo lo que te dije, y instale la ultima version de kmobile.

La salida del kernel me da esto:

```

cdc_acm 7-1:1.1: ttyACM0: USB ACM device

cdc_acm 7-1:1.3: ttyACM1: USB ACM device

usbcore: registered new interface driver cdc_acm

drivers/usb/class/cdc-acm.c: v0.25:USB Abstract Control Model driver for USB modems and ISDN adapters

```

```

localhost ~ # lsusb

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 007 Device 002: ID 0fce:d053 Sony Ericsson Mobile Communications AB

Bus 007 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 006 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

```

Una imagen.. http://img78.imageshack.us/img78/7659/picturehz3.jpg

Saludos

----------

## achaw

Bien, me funciono. No me funcionaba como usuario normal, cambiando lo permisos necesarios, va como seda.

Saludos

----------

## gringo

con mi k610i todo va como una seda la verdad, tanto para poder montarlo en linux como para poder conectarme a intennes. Esto último fue muy fácil siguiendo las instrucciones de Stolz.

saluetes

----------

## achaw

 *sefirotsama wrote:*   

> A mi tampoco me va del todo bien, trato de enchufar el telf de mi hermana (un motorola v30 o algo asi) y me lo detecta como /dev/sdc pero como si no tubiera particiones, por lo que no lo puedo ni montar. Sin duda lo he de investigar a ver si consigo sacar algo...

 

A mi me pasa algo similar que se vuelve molesto pero despues funciona. Al conectar el fono y ponerlo en transferencia de archivos, me crea sda y sdb. Al intentar montarlo me pasa lo mismo que a vos, pero raramente (repito al "montar" sda y sdb) me crea sda1 y sdb1 que esos si son los que funcionan. Ahi monto sda1 y sdb1 y todo funciona bien.

Saludos

----------

## sefirotsama

Pues yo no consigo montarlo ni me llega a detectar las particiones sda1 2 o lo que sea.

De hecho tengo un Nokia6280 que cuando lo monto hace lo que le da la gana. A partir de cierta transferencia de archivos (500k mas o menos) se bloquea y debo vover a montarlo. El cable esta bien enchufado y lo he probado varias veces. Lo raro es que meses atras cuando aún tenia windows (xD) me funcionaba bien alla.

En linux depende del dia... y nunca consigo leer mensagios ni importar los contactos e agenda ni llamadas ni nada similar.

He estado probando el kmobiletools sin resultado.

A veces pienso que el dispositivo que se crea en /dev debe ser otro, pero cual????

Normalmente hago dmesg a ver que me dice pero no saco nada util (lo detecta y tal, pero ya esta).

En fin... supongo qe es segir busando. Mirare el blog de stolz, xDDD

----------

